# World Imports 2-Day Halloween Sale (Oct 17 & 18)



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wanted to pass on an email I received from World Imports. Looks like they are offering 30% off HALLOWEEN decor this weekend -- October 17th and 18th.

Here's the link (I hope it works):

*World Market: Save 30% on Halloween Decor*


----------

